# Page introuvable



## chris42210 (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je pense que cette question a deja été posée, mais je ne sais pas quoi taper dans recherche...
En effet, sur ce forum, on m'a indiquer un lien, hors lorsque je clic dessus, impossible de le charger, mais depuis l'iphone c'est possible...
Donc le problème vient du mac, forcément, j'ai essayé de vider le cache de réinitialiser safari bref , je ne comprend pas...


----------



## herszk (26 Mars 2011)

Moi non plus  .
Quel est ton problème précisément ??


----------



## chris42210 (26 Mars 2011)

voila, si je clic sur ce lien: http://www.squared5.com/svideo/mpeg-streamclip-mac.html
J'obtient ce message:



Hors, si j'essaie de cliquer sur ce même lien depuis l'iphone, ça fonctionne, donc je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne peut pas l'ouvrir depuis le mac?


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai pas la solution, mais peut-être une idée.
Le lien marche chez moi...

Le Mac et l'iphone ne doivent pas utiliser les mêmes serveurs DNS, ce qui peut expliquer que l'un marche, et l'autre pas...
Sur le mac, dans une fenêtre Terminal, tape la commande suivante:
nslookup squared5.com
Elle va simuler une requête DNS vers squared5 et te renvoyer l'adresse ip du serveur DNS, et l'adresse ip de squared5.com
Si le lien ne marche pas dans Safari, nsloockup ne devrait pas renvoyer l'adresse ip du site.

Essaye alors en passant par le dns de google
nslookup squared5.com 8.8.8.8

A titre d'exemple, voilà ce que j'ai chez moi pour les deux commandes:

iMac:~ Polo$ nslookup squared5.com
Server:		192.168.1.1  
Address:	192.168.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:	squared5.com
Address: 193.109.112.11

iMac:~ Polo$ nslookup squared5.com 8.8.8.8
Server:		8.8.8.8
Address:	8.8.8.8#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:	squared5.com
Address: 193.109.112.11


Tiens nous au courant


----------



## César B (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, j ai exactement le même problème
depuis que je suis passé a Firefox 4 il me semble (?)
Je ne peux plus accéder a certains site web pour des raisons inconnues,
exemple : www.soundcloud.com www.twitter.com www.fileserve.com
j'ai fait un scan antivirus, nettoyé le cache et tout l'historique plusieurs fois.
j ai essaye avec safari, google chrome et firefox, ca ne change rien.
Mes colocs qui sont sur le même wifi que moi n ont pas ce problème.
j ai cru comprendre que c'est une histoire de dns, comment régler ça ?

je suis sur un macbook unibody mac os x 10.6

merci d avance !


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Mars 2011)

César B a dit:


> Bonjour, j ai exactement le même problème
> depuis que je suis passé a Firefox 4 il me semble (?)
> Je ne peux plus accéder a certains site web pour des raisons inconnues,
> exemple : www.soundcloud.com www.twitter.com www.fileserve.com
> ...



Regarde le message juste au dessus.
Ca donnera peut-être une idée...


----------



## César B (30 Mars 2011)

ah je n avais pas compris que la solution etait dans le mail précédent, j ai donc rajouté les adresses ip dns de google dans les preferences, jai fait des tests de terminal, j ai eu ça : 

/usr/sbin/traceroute -n -w 2 -q 2 -m 30 8.8.8.8
traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1  51.488 ms  1.388 ms
 2  87.64.124.1  20.089 ms  22.457 ms
 3  * *
 4  91.183.247.30  22.296 ms  19.063 ms
 5  80.84.21.110  19.775 ms  20.186 ms
 6  80.84.18.177  29.898 ms  28.862 ms
 7  94.102.162.208  27.591 ms  27.342 ms
 8  74.125.50.21  27.006 ms  27.353 ms
 9  209.85.255.175  31.366 ms  38.905 ms
10  66.249.95.173  33.529 ms  33.372 ms
11  209.85.252.83  33.590 ms
    209.85.251.231  33.424 ms
12  209.85.243.85  36.531 ms  38.277 ms
13  8.8.8.8  33.516 ms  37.552 ms

et ça, un test avec soundcloud.


Cesar$ dig @8.8.8.8 soundcloud.com

; <<>> DiG 9.6.0-APPLE-P2 <<>> @8.8.8.8 soundcloud.com
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 20536
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;soundcloud.com.            IN    A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
soundcloud.com.        1448    IN    A    178.249.137.64

;; Query time: 37 msec
;; SERVER: 8.8.8.8#53(8.8.8.8)
;; WHEN: Wed Mar 30 18:07:12 2011
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 48


je ne comprends pas du tout ces termes. status:NOERROR laisserait croire que ca fonctionne ? le truc c est que j ai toujours ce message d erreur de connexion avec mon navigateur internet.

edit: je viens d effectuer la commande que tu donnes en exemple, ca donne ça : 

nslookup soundcloud.com 8.8.8.8
Server:        8.8.8.8
Address:    8.8.8.8#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    soundcloud.com
Address: 178.249.137.64

j ai entré l adresse ip dans mon navigateur internet, le meme message d erreur apparait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------

Je tiens a préciser que mon coloc avec son Pc n as aucun problemes, ca vient pas du FAI donc...


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Mars 2011)

Que ce soit avec dig ou nslookup, les tests sont bons. 
Ce n'est donc pas un pb DNS. Ni à mon avis de navigateur.

Ca veut dire que tu dois pouvoir faire un ping de 178.249.137.64 (soundcloud.com)

Essaye de changer la taille de la MTU du Mac
Pomme--Préférences système---réseau--ethernet, puis passe en manuel, et met la taille de la MTU à 1400

Moi, je n'ai pas de pb avec une MTU de 1500, mais on ne prend pas le même chemin internet, et tu peux traverser des liens réseau où la MTU est plus faible (dû par exemple à un tunnel ipv6 dans ipv4 mal configuré), ce qui peut poser pb. Les petits paquets passeront, mais pas les gros...

Si c'est pas ça, remet la taille de la MTU à 1500

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

J'avais pas vu que ton coloc n'avait pas de pb. Mais fais quand même le test...


----------



## César B (30 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Bon j'ai testé avec la MTU a 1400 et c est toujours la même chose...


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Mars 2011)

Bon, là, je suis à court d'idées.
A moins que quelqu'un d'autre sur le forum ...

Sinon, je ne vois plus qu'une trace. Tu connais wireshark?


----------



## César B (31 Mars 2011)

Alors, j ai trouvé ça : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-5985980-certain-site-ne-s-ouvre-pas qui me dit de restaurer mon fichier HOSTS. est ce que ca serait ça ? Tu saurais comment faire ?
j ai aussi détecté un trojan avec mon antivirus mais il est de type pc et il est sur un fichier vieux de plus d un an... Mal/Generic-L. J ai testé ma connexion hier sur un autre wifi et le même probleme subsiste, ça viens vraiment de mon ordinateur 
Et non je ne connais pas WireShark...
merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2011)

On peut tjs regarder le fichier hosts pour voir s'il est normal (avant éventuellement de le modifier).
M'ai je n'y crois pas. On est sur Mac...
Regarde dans Finder---Aller---Aller au dossier  puis tu tapes   /etc
Double-clique sur le fichier hosts

Tu dois avoir quelque chose comme ça (c'est le mien):
##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1	localhost
255.255.255.255	broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0	localhost


Wireshark est un analyseur de réseaux, bien pour voir tout ce qui se passe sur l'interface réseau du mac...
Pas de wireshark . On peut essayer de tracer la connexion vers soundcloud.com en mode Terminal.
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, taper la commande:
tcpdump  host 178.249.137.64
Puis, à partir du navigateur, faire une connexion vers soundcloud.com
Renvoie la trace dans le fil s'il y a quelque chose.

Si il n'y a rien, c'est que la requête DNS n'a pas marché.
Dans une fenêtre terminal, on peut tracer la requête DNS
On vide le cache DNS avec la commande:
dscacheutil -flushcache
On trace les requêtes DNS:
tcpdump 'udp port 53'
Puis, à partir du navigateur, faire une connexion vers soundcloud.com

C'est l'artillerie lourde, mais on aura vraiment un bilan...


----------



## César B (31 Mars 2011)

mon fichier hosts semble correct :
##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1 obdev.at    localhost
255.255.255.255    broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0    localhost

jessaye ta manip dans le terminal mais j ai un message d erreur :

tcpdump: no suitable device found


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2011)

Oui, le fichier hosts est bon.

Curieux que la commande ne passe pas.
Est--tu sous un compte administrateur?
Essaye avec la commande:
sudo tcpdump host 178.249.137.64

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, essaye en changeant les permissions:
chmod go+r /dev/bpf*
puis sudo tcpdump host 178.249.137.64


----------



## César B (31 Mars 2011)

je pense etre en admin, il n y a qu un seul compte sur mon mac, jai fait la deuxieme commande et ca donne ca

tcpdump: WARNING: en0: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2011)

César B a dit:


> je pense etre en admin, il n y a qu un seul compte sur mon mac, jai fait la deuxieme commande et ca donne ca
> 
> tcpdump: WARNING: en0: no IPv4 address assigned
> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
> listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes



La commande passe bien, mais il n'y a pas d'adresse ip sur l'interface en0. Tu es peut-être en wifi?

C'est curieux, toutes ces commandes passent chez moi (iMac en 10.6.7).
Positivons, avec le sudo, on va plus loin...

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, fais ifconfig  et regarde si tu as bien une adresse IP sous en0, ou sous en1
Je ne sais pas sur un MB, mais sur un iMac, en0, c'est l'ethernet, et en1, c'est le wifi.

Si tu es en wifi, et que l'interface est bien en1, la commande est:
sudo tcpdump -i en1 host 178.249.137.64

tcpdump prend en0 par défaut...


----------



## César B (31 Mars 2011)

oui je suis en wifi
voici les commandes : 

ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 64:b9:e8:c3:dd:4c 
    media: autoselect
    status: inactive
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether d4:9a:20:66:41:17 
    inet6 fe80::d69a:20ff:fe66:4117%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
    inet 192.168.1.8 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: autoselect
    status: active


et

sudo tcpdump -i en1 host 178.249.137.64
Password:
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2011)

Bon, maintenant, c'est bon, on peut tracer

- Dans une fenêtre Terminal, tape la commande
sudo tcpdump -i en1 host 178.249.137.64

Puis, à partir du navigateur, fais une connexion vers soundcloud.com
En principe, dans la fenêtre Terminal, ça doit défiler.
Renvoie la trace dans le fil s'il y a quelque chose.

-Si il n'y a rien, c'est que la requête DNS n'a pas marché.
Dans une fenêtre terminal, on peut tracer la requête DNS
On vide le cache DNS avec la commande:
dscacheutil -flushcache
On trace les requêtes DNS:
tcpdump -i en1 'udp port 53'
Puis, à partir du navigateur, faire une connexion vers soundcloud.com
En principe, ça doit défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal


----------



## chris42210 (1 Avril 2011)

ouh la je suis perdu complet beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi...:rateau:


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

chris42210 a dit:


> ouh la je suis perdu complet beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi...:rateau:



Pas tant que ça...
Tu avais fait le plus dur avec le tcpdump...

Pour saisir le principe, si tu le veux, bien sûr, tu ouvres 2 fenêtres Terminal:

-Dans la première, tu tapes
sudo tcpdump -i en1 host 178.249.137.64  

-Dans la deuxième, tu tapes
ping 178.249.137.64 

Tu vois la trace dans la première fenêtre.
Simple, non? 

Pour voir le pb avec soundcloud.com, c'est le navigateur (Safari) qui joue le rôle de la deuxième fenêtre Terminal...

Bonne journée


----------



## César B (1 Avril 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, maintenant, c'est bon, on peut tracer
> 
> - Dans une fenêtre Terminal, tape la commande
> sudo tcpdump -i en1 host 178.249.137.64
> ...



la première requete n as rien donne que ca soit avec firefox ou safari.
j ai essaye la deuxieme mais j ai eu des messages d erreurs : 

dscacheutil -flushcache
tcpdump -i en1 'udp port 53'
tcpdump: en1: You don't have permission to capture on that device
((no devices found) /dev/bpf0: Permission denied)

alors j ai essaye la commande pour changer les autorisations  :

chmod go+r /dev/bpf*
chmod: Unable to change file mode on /dev/bpf0: Operation not permitted
chmod: Unable to change file mode on /dev/bpf1: Operation not permitted
chmod: Unable to change file mode on /dev/bpf2: Operation not permitted
chmod: Unable to change file mode on /dev/bpf3: Operation not permitted
chmod: Unable to change file mode on /dev/bpf4: Operation not permitted


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> la première requete n as rien donne que ca soit avec firefox ou safari.



Ca signifie que le pb est bien au niveau de la requête DNS



César B a dit:


> j ai essaye la deuxieme mais j ai eu des messages d erreurs :
> 
> dscacheutil -flushcache
> tcpdump -i en1 'udp port 53'
> ...



Je me suis trompé,la commande, c'est:
sudo tcpdump -i en1 'udp port 53'

Et si elle ne passe tjs pas, faire avant:
sudo chmod go+r /dev/bpf*

Puis, à partir de safari, faire une connexion à soundcloud.com

On est pas loin...

Au fait, as-tu fait un essai en dévalidant le firewall sur le mac, et dans la box?


----------



## César B (1 Avril 2011)

yes, ca marche enfin, il y a vraiment beaucoup de texte, jai juste pris la partie avec soundcloud 

13:06:54.546294 IP 192.168.1.8.54713 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 48829+ A? 1-10013-0-0-227-1-0-1077-10-12568752.r.radar.cedexis.net. (74)
13:06:55.287986 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.54713: 48829 2/0/0 CNAME report.cedexis.com., A 68.232.43.5 (122)
13:07:02.804985 IP 192.168.1.8.62383 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 39342+ A? soundcloud.com. (32)
13:07:02.842884 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.62383: 39342 1/0/0 A 178.249.137.64 (48)

et une capture en complement, car j ai vu soundcloud plusieurs fois. il affiche des sites auquele je ne suis pas connecté (ex : Le Monde)
J avais essayé de desactiver mon Firewall Mac, sans succès, et, pas essayer avec le routeur, mais si les sites fonctionnent chez mes colocs ca n'aurait pas de sens non ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> J avais essayé de desactiver mon Firewall Mac, sans succès, et, pas essayer avec le routeur, mais si les sites fonctionnent chez mes colocs ca n'aurait pas de sens non ?



Oui, tu as raison




César B a dit:


> 13:07:02.804985 IP 192.168.1.8.62383 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 39342+ A? soundcloud.com. (32)
> 13:07:02.842884 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.62383: 39342 1/0/0 A 178.249.137.64 (48)
> 
> et une capture en complement, car j ai vu soundcloud plusieurs fois. il affiche des sites auquele je ne suis pas connecté (ex : Le Monde)



On voit bien la requête DNS et la réponse (elle est bonne), mais ce qu'il faudrait, c'est aussi une trentaine de  lignes après celle que tu as soulignée, car la copie d'écran est 3 minutes après... 

Dans la page d'accueil de souncloud, il y a des liens vers twitter, facebook, le blog de soundcloud, soundcloud.tumblr.com, etc...

On ne peut donc pas être certain que le site de soundcloud a renvoyé sa page d'accueil.
De toute façon, elle ne s'affiche pas...
Et chez toi, rien ne s'affiche, et tu as "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page"?
Le ping 178.249.137.64 marche?

Pour les autres requêtes, genre Le Monde ou Macgé, c'est normal, tu dois avoir des coockies (normal).

A titre d'exemple, voilà ce que j'ai quand je me connecte à la page d'accueil de soundcloud:
tu devrais avoir aussi ce que j'ai mis en gras.


tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
13:33:10.207794 IP imac.home.51563 > livebox.home.domain: 4938+ A? soundcloud.com. (32)
13:33:10.245005 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.51563: 4938 1/0/0 A 178.249.137.64 (48)
13:33:10.410393 IP imac.home.61059 > livebox.home.domain: 41621+ PTR? 1.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (42)
13:33:10.411923 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.61059: 41621* 1/0/0 PTR livebox.home. (68)
13:33:10.412738 IP imac.home.58076 > livebox.home.domain: 7290+ PTR? 12.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (43)
13:33:10.414120 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.58076: 7290* 1/0/0 PTR iMac.home. (66)
13:33:11.232970 IP imac.home.57665 > livebox.home.domain: 52108+ A? blog.soundcloud.com. (37)
13:33:11.233917 IP imac.home.52988 > livebox.home.domain: 45128+ A? i1.sndcdn.com. (31)
13:33:11.233973 IP imac.home.49852 > livebox.home.domain: 17111+ A? mightyoaksmusic.bandcamp.com. (46)
13:33:11.249287 IP imac.home.61023 > livebox.home.domain: 16629+ A? a1.sndcdn.com. (31)
13:33:11.274916 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.52988: 45128 4/0/0 CNAME i1.sndcdn.com.edgesuite.net., CNAME a1682.c.akamai.net., A 193.159.160.88, A 193.159.160.144 (133)
13:33:11.286659 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.49852: 17111 1/0/0 A 75.126.76.138 (62)
13:33:11.290901 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.61023: 16629 4/0/0 CNAME a1.sndcdn.com.edgesuite.net., CNAME a1269.g.akamai.net., A 80.156.248.9, A 80.156.248.8 (133)
13:33:11.299877 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.57665: 52108 1/0/0 A 173.201.92.128 (53)
*13:33:12.796278 IP imac.home.50975 > livebox.home.domain: 18854+ A? github.com. (28)
13:33:12.796353 IP imac.home.58228 > livebox.home.domain: 55567+ A? itunes.com. (28)
13:33:12.796419 IP imac.home.62017 > livebox.home.domain: 18682+ A? soundcloud.tumblr.com. (39)
13:33:12.796486 IP imac.home.54438 > livebox.home.domain: 56323+ A? facebook.com. (30)
13:33:12.796552 IP imac.home.57879 > livebox.home.domain: 15442+ A? backstage.soundcloud.com. (42)
13:33:12.796618 IP imac.home.63994 > livebox.home.domain: 43705+ A? wordpress.org. (31)
13:33:12.796690 IP imac.home.63088 > livebox.home.domain: 26393+ A? twitter.com. (29)
13:33:12.834445 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.50975: 18854 1/0/0 A 207.97.227.239 (44)
13:33:12.835831 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.58228: 55567 2/0/0 A 17.149.160.45, A 17.172.224.35 (60)
13:33:12.840055 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.54438: 56323 3/0/0 A 69.63.181.12, A 69.63.189.11, A 69.63.189.16 (78)
13:33:12.840498 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.62017: 18682 2/0/0 CNAME proxy-tumblelogs.d1.tumblr.com., A 174.121.98.168 (89)
13:33:12.843976 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.63994: 43705 2/0/0 A 72.233.56.138, A 72.233.56.139 (63)
13:33:12.845948 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.63088: 26393 3/0/0 A 199.59.148.11, A 199.59.148.10, A 199.59.148.82 (77)
13:33:12.856701 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.57879: 15442 1/0/0 A 173.201.144.1 (58)*
13:33:12.893991 IP imac.home.52656 > livebox.home.domain: 641+ A? getsatisfaction.com. (37)
13:33:12.961803 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.52656: 641 1/0/0 A 204.236.225.39 (53)
13:33:13.158692 IP imac.home.65174 > livebox.home.domain: 48790+ A? edge.quantserve.com. (37)
13:33:13.194485 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.65174: 48790 5/0/0 CNAME map-js.quantserve.com.akadns.net., CNAME edge.quantserve.com.edgesuite.net., CNAME a1811.g.akamai.net., A 80.239.205.49, A 80.239.205.82 (188)
13:33:13.327058 IP imac.home.52242 > livebox.home.domain: 63947+ A? pixel.quantserve.com. (38)
13:33:13.364480 IP livebox.home.domain > imac.home.52242: 63947 10/0/0 CNAME map-pb.quantserve.com.akadns.net., CNAME anycast-europe.quantserve.com.akadns.net., A 95.172.94.14, A 95.172.94.17, A 95.172.94.24, A 95.172.94.33, A 95.172.94.50, A 95.172.94.12, A 95.172.94.26, A 95.172.94.43 (241)


----------



## César B (1 Avril 2011)

voici tout ce qui s afficher apres ma premiere requête soundcloud, rien de ce que tu as en gras s affiche...

16:57:20.521222 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.54800: 18888 2/0/0 CNAME *soundcloud.com.*, A 178.249.137.64 (66)
16:57:20.560635 IP 192.168.1.8.64348 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 7988+ A? it.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.560972 IP 192.168.1.8.55076 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 34039+ A? ro.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.561314 IP 192.168.1.8.58333 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 55815+ A? fr.wikisource.org. (35)
16:57:20.561637 IP 192.168.1.8.56402 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 9873+ A? sv.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.562189 IP 192.168.1.8.55874 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 49154+ A? de.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.562422 IP 192.168.1.8.59571 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 44257+ A? es.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.562710 IP 192.168.1.8.53160 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 47181+ A? en.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.562936 IP 192.168.1.8.50022 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 8535+ A? fi.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.594673 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.64348: 7988 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.598489 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.55076: 34039 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.599559 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.58333: 55815 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (105)
16:57:20.600609 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.56402: 9873 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.601697 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.55874: 49154 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.602800 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.59571: 44257 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.605982 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.53160: 47181 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.606433 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.50022: 8535 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.661463 IP 192.168.1.8.55199 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 22885+ A? ko.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.661846 IP 192.168.1.8.58837 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 32209+ A? species.wikimedia.org. (39)
16:57:20.662387 IP 192.168.1.8.60176 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 40854+ A? meta.wikimedia.org. (36)
16:57:20.662819 IP 192.168.1.8.61124 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 5985+ A? fr.wikiquote.org. (34)
16:57:20.663274 IP 192.168.1.8.55281 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 36601+ A? pt.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.663792 IP 192.168.1.8.50950 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 35472+ A? www.mediawiki.org. (35)
16:57:20.664050 IP 192.168.1.8.65477 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 50508+ A? cs.wikipedia.org. (34)
16:57:20.664346 IP 192.168.1.8.61229 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 53730+ A? wikimediafoundation.org. (41)
16:57:20.697582 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.55199: 22885 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.701666 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.60176: 40854 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (96)
16:57:20.702107 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.58837: 32209 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (99)
16:57:20.705942 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.61124: 5985 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.708359 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.55281: 36601 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.708481 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.50950: 35472 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (105)
16:57:20.709110 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.65477: 50508 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (104)
16:57:20.709441 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.61229: 53730 1/0/0 A 208.80.152.2 (57)
16:57:20.762164 IP 192.168.1.8.65173 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 36131+ A? fr.wiktionary.org. (35)
16:57:20.799386 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.65173: 36131 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (105)
16:57:21.407225 IP 192.168.1.8.63135 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 45554+ A? www.wikipedia.org. (35)
16:57:21.440995 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.63135: 45554 3/0/0 CNAME text.wikimedia.org., CNAME text.pmtpa.wikimedia.org., A 208.80.152.2 (105)
16:57:22.468434 IP 192.168.1.8.57968 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 40177+ A? fr.youtube.com. (32)
16:57:22.563460 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.57968: 40177 17/0/0 CNAME youtube-ui.l.google.com., A 74.125.230.130, A 74.125.230.138, A 74.125.230.136, A 74.125.230.142, A 74.125.230.133, A 74.125.230.137, A 74.125.230.140, A 74.125.230.139, A 74.125.230.143, A 74.125.230.131, A 74.125.230.135, A 74.125.230.128, A 74.125.230.132, A 74.125.230.141, A 74.125.230.134, A 74.125.230.129 (322)
16:57:22.777424 IP 192.168.1.8.56716 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 59930+ A? www.youtube.com. (33)
16:57:22.845419 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.56716: 59930 17/0/0 CNAME youtube-ui.l.google.com., A 74.125.230.131, A 74.125.230.139, A 74.125.230.132, A 74.125.230.140, A 74.125.230.137, A 74.125.230.133, A 74.125.230.142, A 74.125.230.136, A 74.125.230.138, A 74.125.230.129, A 74.125.230.143, A 74.125.230.130, A 74.125.230.141, A 74.125.230.128, A 74.125.230.135, A 74.125.230.134 (323)
16:57:23.331945 IP 192.168.1.8.65052 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 54616+ A? upload.youtube.com. (36)
16:57:23.365740 IP 192.168.1.8.61192 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 40715+ A? i1.ytimg.com. (30)
16:57:23.370353 IP 192.168.1.8.50193 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 15642+ A? i3.ytimg.com. (30)
16:57:23.370663 IP 192.168.1.8.59596 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 26457+ A? i4.ytimg.com. (30)
16:57:23.379419 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.65052: 54616 2/0/0 CNAME yt-video-upload.l.google.com., A 209.85.143.116 (91)
16:57:23.419624 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.50193: 15642 7/0/0 CNAME ytimg.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.102, A 209.85.146.101, A 209.85.146.113, A 209.85.146.138, A 209.85.146.139, A 209.85.146.100 (155)
16:57:23.458898 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.59596: 26457 7/0/0 CNAME ytimg.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.102, A 209.85.146.139, A 209.85.146.101, A 209.85.146.138, A 209.85.146.113, A 209.85.146.100 (155)
16:57:23.491887 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.61192: 40715 7/0/0 CNAME ytimg.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.102, A 209.85.146.138, A 209.85.146.101, A 209.85.146.100, A 209.85.146.113, A 209.85.146.139 (155)
16:57:23.526368 IP 192.168.1.8.49832 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 7200+ A? i2.ytimg.com. (30)
16:57:23.609853 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.49832: 7200 7/0/0 CNAME ytimg.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.100, A 209.85.146.138, A 209.85.146.113, A 209.85.146.101, A 209.85.146.102, A 209.85.146.139 (155)
16:57:23.763617 IP 192.168.1.8.50610 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 26352+ A? csi.gstatic.com. (33)
16:57:23.834471 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.50610: 26352 7/0/0 CNAME csi.l.google.com., A 74.125.71.138, A 74.125.71.113, A 74.125.71.102, A 74.125.71.139, A 74.125.71.101, A 74.125.71.100 (156)
16:57:24.323911 IP 192.168.1.8.50800 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 20614+ A? maps.google.fr. (32)
16:57:24.337802 IP 192.168.1.8.56674 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 20751+ A? youtubefrblog.blogspot.com. (44)
16:57:24.338754 IP 192.168.1.8.62471 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 8855+ A? youtube-global.blogspot.com. (45)
16:57:24.339222 IP 192.168.1.8.57696 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 5864+ A? code.google.com. (33)
16:57:24.395313 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.57696: 5864 7/0/0 CNAME code.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.139, A 209.85.146.102, A 209.85.146.113, A 209.85.146.100, A 209.85.146.138, A 209.85.146.101 (150)
16:57:24.401341 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.56674: 20751 2/0/0 CNAME blogspot.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.132 (92)
16:57:24.404747 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.50800: 20614 6/0/0 CNAME maps.l.google.com., A 74.125.230.144, A 74.125.230.146, A 74.125.230.145, A 74.125.230.147, A 74.125.230.148 (143)
16:57:24.422603 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.62471: 8855 2/0/0 CNAME blogspot.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.132 (93)
16:57:24.517546 IP 192.168.1.8.49917 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 22999+ A? www.google.fr. (31)
16:57:24.518924 IP 192.168.1.8.55777 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 30962+ A? news.google.fr. (32)
16:57:24.520541 IP 192.168.1.8.54062 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 27626+ A? video.google.fr. (33)
16:57:24.568597 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.54062: 27626 8/0/0 CNAME video.google.com., CNAME video.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.138, A 209.85.146.113, A 209.85.146.100, A 209.85.146.101, A 209.85.146.139, A 209.85.146.102 (181)
16:57:24.573768 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.55777: 30962 7/0/0 CNAME news.google.com., CNAME news.l.google.com., A 74.125.230.147, A 74.125.230.146, A 74.125.230.144, A 74.125.230.148, A 74.125.230.145 (162)
16:57:24.585085 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.49917: 22999 5/0/0 CNAME www.google.com., CNAME www.l.google.com., A 74.125.79.99, A 74.125.79.147, A 74.125.79.104 (127)
16:57:25.375576 IP 192.168.1.8.58874 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 7342+ A? fr.yahoo.com. (30)
16:57:25.409583 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.58874: 7342 3/0/0 CNAME fp2.wg1.b.yahoo.com., CNAME any-fp2.wa1.b.yahoo.com., A 87.248.112.181 (96)
16:57:25.519121 IP 192.168.1.8.52612 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 4594+ A? books.google.fr. (33)
16:57:25.521237 IP 192.168.1.8.49614 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 26423+ A? groups.google.fr. (34)
16:57:25.521913 IP 192.168.1.8.64202 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 22132+ A? scholar.google.fr. (35)
16:57:25.522549 IP 192.168.1.8.49623 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 46668+ A? translate.google.fr. (37)
16:57:25.574555 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.64202: 22132 7/0/0 CNAME scholar.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.106, A 209.85.146.104, A 209.85.146.105, A 209.85.146.147, A 209.85.146.99, A 209.85.146.103 (165)
16:57:25.585823 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.49623: 46668 4/0/0 CNAME translate.google.com., CNAME www3.l.google.com., A 209.85.143.101, A 209.85.143.100 (124)
16:57:25.595053 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.49614: 26423 8/0/0 CNAME groups.google.com., CNAME groups.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.100, A 209.85.146.139, A 209.85.146.138, A 209.85.146.101, A 209.85.146.113, A 209.85.146.102 (184)
16:57:25.596017 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.52612: 4594 4/0/0 CNAME books.google.com., CNAME www3.l.google.com., A 209.85.143.100, A 209.85.143.101 (116)
16:57:25.620416 IP 192.168.1.8.49568 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 47380+ A? blogsearch.google.fr. (38)
16:57:25.620990 IP 192.168.1.8.59434 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 654+ A? picasaweb.google.fr. (37)
16:57:25.681169 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.49568: 47380 8/0/0 CNAME blogsearch.google.com., CNAME www2.l.google.com., A 209.85.146.104, A 209.85.146.105, A 209.85.146.99, A 209.85.146.103, A 209.85.146.147, A 209.85.146.106 (190)
16:57:25.706322 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.59434: 654 18/0/0 CNAME picasaweb.google.com., CNAME picasaweb.l.google.com., A 74.125.230.136, A 74.125.230.139, A 74.125.230.130, A 74.125.230.135, A 74.125.230.132, A 74.125.230.129, A 74.125.230.143, A 74.125.230.142, A 74.125.230.138, A 74.125.230.141, A 74.125.230.131, A 74.125.230.128, A 74.125.230.133, A 74.125.230.134, A 74.125.230.137, A 74.125.230.140 (353)
16:57:26.147620 IP 192.168.1.8.63995 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 11810+ A? mail.yahoo.com. (32)
16:57:26.190622 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.63995: 11810 4/0/0 CNAME login.yahoo.com., CNAME login-global.lgg1.b.yahoo.com., CNAME login.lga1.b.yahoo.com., A 69.147.112.160 (127)
16:57:26.219351 IP 192.168.1.8.53767 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 32012+ A? global.ard.yahoo.com. (38)
16:57:26.252981 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.53767: 32012 4/0/0 CNAME global.ard.gysm.yahoodns.net., CNAME any-global.ard.ysm.yahoodns.net., A 77.238.188.188, A 77.238.167.75 (145)
16:57:26.269017 IP 192.168.1.8.59812 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 1134+ A? fls.doubleclick.net. (37)
16:57:26.269898 IP 192.168.1.8.56182 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 23060+ A? ads.bluelithium.com. (37)
16:57:26.270250 IP 192.168.1.8.50942 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 12873+ A? ad.yieldmanager.com. (37)
16:57:26.305402 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.56182: 23060 11/0/0 CNAME ad.yieldmanager.com., CNAME world.ngd.ysm.yahoodns.net., CNAME any-world.ngd.ysm.yahoodns.net., A 217.163.21.35, A 217.163.21.41, A 217.163.21.37, A 217.163.21.40, A 217.163.21.34, A 217.163.21.36, A 217.163.21.39, A 217.163.21.38 (259)
16:57:26.306303 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.50942: 12873 10/0/0 CNAME world.ngd.ysm.yahoodns.net., CNAME any-world.ngd.ysm.yahoodns.net., A 217.163.21.35, A 217.163.21.34, A 217.163.21.41, A 217.163.21.36, A 217.163.21.39, A 217.163.21.38, A 217.163.21.40, A 217.163.21.37 (229)
16:57:26.334638 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.59812: 1134 3/0/0 CNAME ads-floodlight.l.doubleclick.net., A 209.85.143.149, A 209.85.143.148 (100)
16:57:26.356912 IP 192.168.1.8.51417 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 55819+ A? l1.yimg.com. (29)
16:57:26.376171 IP 192.168.1.8.60399 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 42272+ A? l.yimg.com. (28)
16:57:26.393772 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.51417: 55819 4/0/0 CNAME geoycs-l.gy1.b.yahoodns.net., CNAME fo-anyycs-l.ay1.b.yahoodns.net., A 77.238.187.43, A 77.238.187.39 (132)
16:57:26.410308 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.60399: 42272 4/0/0 CNAME geoycs-l.gy1.b.yahoodns.net., CNAME fo-anyycs-l.ay1.b.yahoodns.net., A 77.238.187.43, A 77.238.187.39 (131)
16:57:26.537664 IP 192.168.1.8.52467 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 20672+ A? row.bc.yahoo.com. (34)
16:57:26.576846 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.52467: 20672 3/0/0 CNAME row.bc.world.yahoo-ht1.akadns.net., CNAME row.bc.yahoo-ht1.akadns.net., A 87.248.121.190 (118)
16:57:26.741597 IP 192.168.1.8.57691 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 50791+ A? adserver.adtech.de. (36)
16:57:26.748174 IP 192.168.1.8.54311 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 41995+ A? leadback.advertising.com. (42)
16:57:26.782049 IP 192.168.1.8.49820 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 25219+ A? content.yieldmanager.com. (42)
16:57:26.784891 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.57691: 50791 5/0/0 CNAME glbad.adtech.de., A 194.117.224.80, A 194.117.224.81, A 194.117.224.90, A 194.117.224.91 (120)
16:57:26.799167 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.54311: 41995 2/0/0 CNAME leadback.ace.advertising.com.adcom.akadns.net., A 64.236.79.229 (117)
16:57:26.823703 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.49820: 25219 4/0/0 CNAME content.yieldmanager.edgesuite.net., CNAME a1174.g.akamai.net., A 92.123.154.98, A 92.123.154.50 (151)
16:57:27.007040 IP 192.168.1.8.63854 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 59549+ A? cookex.amp.yahoo.com. (38)
16:57:27.041298 IP google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain > 192.168.1.8.63854: 59549 3/0/0 CNAME cookex.amp.gapx.yahoodns.net., CNAME any-cookex.amp.apx.yahoodns.net., A 77.238.167.32 (129)

les messages d erreur des navigateurs sont :

safari : Safari ne parvient pas se connecter au serveur.
firefox : La connexion a échoué. Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l'adresse soundcloud.com.

le message est sensiblement différent de celui de Chris "safari n arrive pas a ouvrir la page"

voila ce que donne ma requête Ping

PING 178.249.137.64 (178.249.137.64): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 178.249.137.64: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=33.625 ms
64 bytes from 178.249.137.64: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=27.658 ms
64 bytes from 178.249.137.64: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=34.600 ms
64 bytes from 178.249.137.64: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=29.570 ms
64 bytes from 178.249.137.64: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=29.163 ms

--- 178.249.137.64 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 27.658/30.923/34.600/2.699 ms


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

Bon, finalement tout est cohérent au niveau des traces.
Dans l'ordre, le navigateur fait une requête DNS pour avoir l'adresse IP du site. On a vu que ça marchait.
Ensuite, le mac doit ouvrir une session TCP (TCP sync) vers le site distant .
*C'est ça qui ne marche pas. *
Si le TCP sync était sorti du mac, on l'aurait vu avec la commande "sudo tcpdump -i en1 host 178.249.137.64".
Maintenant, pourquoi elle ne sort pas? 

Le ping marche, mais c'est pas du tcp 

En réalité, tout se passe comme si il y avait (dans le mac) un firewall avec une règle explicite pour interdire cette adresse pour le protocole TCP.

A tout hasard, peux tu faire dans une fenêtre Terminal un 
sudo ipfw list
puis un netstat -r

Problème qualifié, mais pas encore résolu...


----------



## César B (1 Avril 2011)

ok !  bon voila les deux commandes :
j espere que ca va aider.

sudo ipfw list
Password:
33300 deny log icmp from any to me in icmptypes 8
65535 allow ip from any to any

_______


netstat -r
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags        Refs      Use   Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGSc           41       29     en1
127                obdev.at           UCS             0        0     lo0
obdev.at           obdev.at           UH              1     6532     lo0
169.254            link#5             UCS             0        0     en1
192.168.1          link#5             UCS             3        0     en1
192.168.1.1        e8:be:81:26:a0:1d  UHLWI          41       17     en1   1122
192.168.1.8        obdev.at           UHS             0        5     lo0
192.168.1.255      ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWbI          0        6     en1

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags         Netif Expire
localhost          localhost          UH              lo0
fe80::%lo0         localhost          Uc              lo0
localhost          link#1             UHL             lo0
fe80::%en1         link#5             UC              en1
cesrrr.local       d4:9a:20:66:41:17  UHL             lo0
ff01::             localhost          Um              lo0
ff02::             localhost          UmC             lo0
ff02::             link#5             UmC             en1


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

C'est drôle il y a une règle dans le firewall du mac. 
On ne peut pas pinguer ta machine. Ceci dit, c'est pas une mauvaise idée...
Mais ça aide pas...
Chuis sec....
Je lance un appel au secours à toutes les compétences du forum
Au lieu de taper souncloud.com dans Safari, tape 178.249.137.64 pour voir ce qui se passe.

Chez moi, j'arrive sur une page "connect with souncloud" (la bien nommée)


----------



## César B (1 Avril 2011)

j avais deja essaye en rentrant l adresse ip de soundcloud, mais c est la meme chose...
Facebook me fait la même chose mais de façon aléatoire : firefox narrive pas a se connecter au serveur de facebook, 10mn plus tard ca remarche, 1 ou 2 hr plus tard le probleme reviens.

Merci pour l'appel, j espere que qqun a une solution..


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

J'ai une idée.
Un bon test.
On va rajouter une route statique dans le Mac pour router uniquement l'adresse IP de soundcloud.com
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, taper:
sudo route add 178.249.137.64/32 192.168.1.1

Puis réessayer une connexion vers souncloud.com dans Safari.
J'y crois...

 si ça ne marche pas, enlever la route
sudo route delete 178.249.137.64


----------



## César B (1 Avril 2011)

non ça change rien..


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Avril 2011)

J'ai la tête basse et les épaules voûtées...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de smiley représentatif de mon abattement...
J'aimerais quand même bien comprendre ...

Je retourne voir Perpignan-Toulouse


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> netstat -r
> Routing tables
> 
> Internet:
> ...



Il y a quelque chose de curieux dans tes tables de routage.
Il y a deux lignes (en gras) avec obdev.at
et obdev.at, c'est Little Snitch.
Ce n'est pas un firewall, mais presque.
Il est particulièrement fait pour empêcher certaines communications sortantes (en fct de ce qu'on lui demande de faire).
*Ton problème est là* (à peu près sûr!). Eb tout cas, ça expliquerait que le ping marche, mais pas l'ouverture de session TCP.
Je n'ai pas Little Snitch, mais il faudrait pouvoir le désactiver.


----------



## César B (2 Avril 2011)

le truc c est que j ai désinstallé little snitch ya plusieurs mois déjà... tu sais comment je peux supprimer ces traces ?


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> le truc c est que j ai désinstallé little snitch ya plusieurs mois déjà... tu sais comment je peux supprimer ces traces ?



Pour virer les routes, il faut faire:
sudo route delete obdev.at
sudo route delete 192.168.1.8

Au fait c'est quoi 192.168.1.8 ?

Ensuite, on regarde si les routes ont bien été effacées.
netstat -r

Maintenant, je ne sais pas comment Little Snitch a été viré (.app à la poubelle, ou désinstallation logicielle ?).
Pas sûr qu'il ne reste pas quelque chose dans un coin...
Dans le Moniteur d'activité, regarde si il n'y a pas quelque chose qui rappelle Little Snitch


----------



## César B (2 Avril 2011)

Destination        Gateway            Flags        Refs      Use   Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGSc           10        0     en1
127                obdev.at           UCS             0        0     lo0
169.254            link#5             UCS             0        0     en1
192.168.1          link#5             UCS             3        0     en1
192.168.1.1        e8:be:81:26:a0:1d  UHLWI          10       17     en1   1170
192.168.1.3        0:1e:52:82:7a:22   UHLWI           0        2     en1   1109
192.168.1.255      ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWbI          0        6     en1

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags         Netif Expire
localhost          localhost          UH              lo0
fe80::%lo0         localhost          Uc              lo0
localhost          link#1             UHL             lo0
fe80::%en1         link#5             UC              en1
cesrrr.local       d4:9a:20:66:41:17  UHL             lo0
ff01::             localhost          Um              lo0
ff02::             localhost          UmC             lo0
ff02::             link#5             UmC             en1

voila, je dois redémarrer ? car ca ne change rien
je pense que si javais ca dans mes hosts, c est parce que j avais fait une tentative pour  empecher littlesnitch de se connecter a internet  mais sans succès alors je lai désinstalle en jetant a la corbeille. 
jai regarde dans le moniteur d activité et rien trouvé qui s appelle little snitch...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------

est ce que tu penses que ca changerais qqchose si je reinstalle snow leopard ?


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> voila, je dois redémarrer ? car ca ne change rien
> je pense que si javais ca dans mes hosts, c est parce que j avais fait une tentative pour  empecher littlesnitch de se connecter a internet  mais sans succès alors je lai désinstalle en jetant a la corbeille.
> jai regarde dans le moniteur d activité et rien trouvé qui s appelle little snitch...
> 
> ...



Les routes sont prises, et supprimées en dynamique. Donc pas besoin de rebooter.
Par contre on peut rebooter, et ensuite faire un netstat -r pour voir si elles reviennent. Si c'est le cas, c'est que little snitch est tjs là....

Si il y a des résidus de little snitch, je ne sais pas si une réinstallation fera quelque chose.
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du Mac.
Si quelqu'un sur le forum avait une idée pour faire le ménage (virer les résidus de little snitch)

Ce qu'on pourrait faire, c'est faire une recherche dans le Finder (contenu et fichiers) sur par exemple snitch pour voir si on trouve quelque chose...

Il y avait un désinstallateur avec little snitch?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------

Regarde ce lien. Instructif...
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-8581058-comment-faut-il-pour-supprimer-little-snitch


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout ce cirque parce que vous n'êtes pas capable de lire un mode d'emploi... 

Little Snitch se désinstalle via la procédure prévue par ses développeurs et non en le mettant à la corbeille.

Vous réinstallez LittleSnitch et vous le désinstallez proprement, c'est à dire en utilisant le programme d'installation/désinstallation de Little Snitch.

Après si avec ces deux pages de non-sens où on vous a invité à jouer du Terminal à l'aide de commandes sudo improbables vous avez foutu le souk dans vos fichiers réseau, la réinstallation s'avèrera effectivement peut-être nécessaire.


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

Et celui là
http://www.obdev.at/technotes/uninstall-little-snitch.html


----------



## César B (2 Avril 2011)

ca y est, je l ai reinstallé, desinstallé et c'est toujours la même chose... de plus, j ai arrêté d utiliser little snitch depuis plus de 6 mois, mon problème de connexion date de la semaine dernière..


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout ce cirque parce que vous n'êtes pas capable de lire un mode d'emploi...
> 
> ...



Bonjour Arnaud,
Sympa tes petites remarques...
Pète un coup, ça ira mieux...
Ca aurait été bien que tu interviennes plus tôt pour nous dire comment faire...
Maintenant, regarde bien les commandes. Il n'y a rien de méchant, ni qui puisse mettre en cause l'intégrité du système.
C'est pas pour ça qu'il faudra réinstaller l'OS.

On est pas tous des experts. On compense nos lacunes par de la bonne volonté.
Et l'hypothèse Little Snitch est arrivée sur le tard.

Sans rancune,
Polo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour Arnaud,
> Sympa tes petites remarques...
> Pète un coup, ça ira mieux...
> Ca aurait été bien que tu interviennes plus tôt pour nous dire comment faire...
> ...



Réflexion faite vous avez raison.

Démerdez-vous.


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Réflexion faite vous avez raison.
> 
> Démerdez-vous.



Dommage, que tu n'es pas eu le courage de laisser ton message original si sympathique (Enfin encore plus moins que d'habitude.:rateau: )
C'était, comment dire ........ d'un autre siècle, sans compter qu'il ne contenait rien d'utile si ce n'est à libéré ton courroux.
Pour sa peine, j'ai donné des "_points dicos_" à Polo, pour le conseil si avisé au sujet de tes flatulences. ^^ MDR.


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

@Subsole. Merci du soutien  

@César
J'ose à peine te demander de deleter les fichiers indiqués par obdev (voir le lien ci-dessous)
http://www.obdev.at/technotes/uninstall-little-snitch.html

Arnaud, on peut?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Dommage, que tu n'es pas eu le courage de laisser ton message original si sympathique (Enfin encore plus moins que d'habitude.:rateau: )
> C'était, comment dire ........ d'un autre siècle, sans compter qu'il ne contenait rien d'utile si ce n'est à libéré ton courroux.
> Pour sa peine, j'ai donné des "_points dicos_" à Polo, pour le conseil si avisé au sujet de tes flatulences. ^^ MDR.



Tiens... l'abruti de service est de passage ? Il se prend pour un flic en plus. Basse police de basse personne. Petit délateur médiocre et puant.

Ben oui, j'ai enlevé mon message aussitôt posté. Le courage n'a rien à voir à l'affaire.

Simplement, il est un point où Polo35230 avait parfaitement raison :





> Ca aurait été bien que tu interviennes plus tôt pour nous dire comment faire...



Voilà pourquoi, j'ai édité et retiré mon précédent message.

Ne le remerciez pas, il pense régler de vieux compte avec moi.


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Tiens... l'abruti de service est de passage ? Il se prend pour un flic en plus. Basse police de basse personne. Petit délateur médiocre et puant.
> 
> Ben oui, j'ai enlevé mon message aussitôt posté. Le courage n'a rien à voir à l'affaire.
> 
> ...


 Hypocrite, menteur, et pleutre jusqu'au bout, ça ne changera jamais. 
Heureusement que Polo à lu ton poste, j'en serais presque croire que je l'ai rêvé. 
_Quelque chose me dit que tu n'es pas là que pour poster (conf: histoire du chasseur et de l'ours, pour ceux qui connaissent)_. ^^

P.S. À propos de ta dernière phrase, ce n'est pas le cas.
Mais si tu y tiens, on pourrait mettre un lien, histoire de te voir avec quelle fatuité  tu distribues du haut de ton perchoir des informations erronées, ça te rendrait peut être plus indulgent & humble devant les bonnes volontés.

_Rideau, la pièce est finie._


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Hypocrite, menteur, et pleutre jusqu'au bout, ça ne changera jamais.
> Heureusement que Polo à lu ton poste, j'en serais presque croire que je l'ai rêvé.
> _Quelque chose me dit que tu n'es pas là que pour poster (conf: histoire du chasseur et de l'ours, pour ceux qui connaissent)_. ^^
> 
> ...



Toujours dans l'élucubration ?

Vos posts sur MacGeneration sont comme une suite de déjections canines sur un trottoir. La seule peur qui m'étreint serait de marcher dedans par inadvertance. J'évite donc autant que ce peut les fils où vous vous oubliez.

Je n'ai pas à me justifier de quoi que ce soit devant vous, encore moins sur un écrit que j'ai retiré. Vous n'êtes rien ici et sans doute pas grand chose ailleurs.

Si Polo35230 a effectivement lu le post #42 avant que je ne l'édite, il en comprend la raison. S'il souhaite des éclaircissements plus complets je suis ouvert à une discussion par MP.

Enfin, je ne vois pas en quoi tout cela vous concerne, à part l'occasion (besoin pressant ?) répandre votre petite crotte.


----------



## César B (2 Avril 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> @Subsole. Merci du soutien
> 
> @César
> J'ose à peine te demander de deleter les fichiers indiqués par obdev (voir le lien ci-dessous)
> ...



  Parmi la liste de dossiers à supprimer manuellement, il ne m'en restait qu'un, et c'était un dossier vide, que j ai quand même supprimé. Ça montre bien que le problème ne viens pas de LittleSnitch (malheureusement) ou alors il est mieux caché...

Content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à trouver les remarques de Arnaud désagréables et déplacées.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

Lol @Arnaud, arrête de troller s'il te plaît.


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2011)

César,

Un petit bilan!
Le ping marche.
La requête DNS est bonne.
Il n'y a pas d'ouverture de session TCP (Tcp Syn), et le coupable n'est pas Little Snitch.

Je ne sais plus  , j'en appelle à *toutes* les bonnes volontés du forum.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

Une dernière remarque, après je vous laisse tranquille tous les deux.

Les fichiers indiqués dans le lien sont ceux qui restent après une désinstallation normale. Ils sont inoffensifs sur une configuration.

Comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon post initial, et comme les liens suivant de Polo35220 le mentionnent, *il faut réinstaller LittleSnitch et le désinstaller normalement*, afin d'annuler les modifications qu'il a apporté dans les profondeurs du système (celles pour lesquels ont doit redémarrer après l'installation).


----------



## César B (3 Avril 2011)

merci Arnaud, c'est bien ce que j'avais fait, afin d'être sûr, j ai réitéré l'opération. le résultat est le même. J'ai l&#8217;impression que mon problème empire : firefox arrive a se connecter aux serveurs de facebook de façon très aléatoire et de nouveaux sites deviennent inaccessible avec le temps...
peut être un virus  je pense que je vais réinstaller snow leopard en espérant que ça change qqchose...

je redonne le résumé de Polo35230 au cas où quelqu'un aurait la réponse :

"Un petit bilan!
Le ping marche.
La requête DNS est bonne.
Il n'y a pas d'ouverture de session TCP (Tcp Syn), et le coupable n'est pas Little Snitch."


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

Il n'y a pas de virus sur Mac OS X.

Il y a cependant un troyan (et ses variantes) qui agit sur les dns.

Je ne crois pas trop à cette hypothèse, mais on ne peut raisonnablement l'écarter.

http://www.dnschanger.com/

Avez-vous essayé sur un autre compte ?

Ils sont facile à créer.
Préférences Système>Comptes

Vous créez un compte "standard" et de là vous essayez d'accéder aux pages qui vous posent des difficultés.
Si vous n'y rencontrez pas de problème cela signifie que seule votre premier compte est atteint et que la solution se trouve dans ~/Bibliothèque.


Au sujet de la réinstallation.

La première chose est de mettre à jour ses sauvegardes.

Ceci est la procédure pour un effacement complet :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3910?viewlocale=fr_FR

Par défaut sur Snow Leopard, la réinstallation simple conserve les données de comptes et les réglages. Si vous avez le temps, vous pouvez tenter celle-ci avant de faire une grande lessive.


----------



## César B (3 Avril 2011)

j ai effectué un scan avec dnschanger, pas de trojans détectés..
j'ai essayé d&#8217;accéder aux sites en questions avec mon compte standard, le problème subsiste.
ok bon je vais réinstaller snow léopard dans les jours qui viennent, je vous tiens au courant...
merci !


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> j ai effectué un scan avec dnschanger, pas de trojans détectés..
> j'ai essayé daccéder aux sites en questions avec mon compte standard, le problème subsiste.
> ok bon je vais réinstaller snow léopard dans les jours qui viennent, je vous tiens au courant...
> merci !



Bonjour,
Jette un oeil par ici, on ne sais jamais ===> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/dns-fugueur-245407.html

@Arnaud,  (conf ton post 47)
Joli moment scatophile, à ton âge tu aurais fait la joie de Freud ....faire encore des virgules. ^^
Bravo, c'est du pur stade anal, les joies du _pipi-caca-popo._ MDR 
Le  vrai Arnaud de Brescia c'était autre chose :rateau:


----------



## César B (4 Avril 2011)

j'ai une question, concernant la sauvegarde de mes données (texte, image, etc) vaut il mieux que je les transfères manuellement sur mon disque dur externe, ou un backup avec time machine fera l affaire, je me demande si il sera compatible avec mon macbook redevenu "vierge"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> j'ai une question, concernant la sauvegarde de mes données (texte, image, etc) vaut il mieux que je les transfères manuellement sur mon disque dur externe, ou un backup avec time machine fera l affaire, je me demande si il sera compatible avec mon macbook redevenu "vierge"



Ça revient à peu près au même concernant vos dossiers personnels.

Si vous faites cela manuellement, ne transférez pas les dossiers Musiques, Images, Documents, etc mais leur contenu (sinon il pourrait y avoir un problème de droits).


Via Time Machine.

Lors de l'installation, l'assistant de configuration vous demandera si vous voulez importer vos données et réglages depuis un autre Mac ou une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Une fois la procédure lancée, vous aurez le choix de ce que vous voulez réinstaller, de quelle sauvegarde, et quels dossiers.


Vous pouvez même différer l'opération et après l'installation et la mise à jour de Mac OS X vous pouvez utiliser l'assistant migration (/Applications/Utilitaires/Assistant migration)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/transfertdecompte.html

Lancez-le, vous verrez comment ça se présente.

L'assistant de configuration et l'assistant de migration sont peu ou prou le même programme.


----------



## César B (7 Avril 2011)

Alors, repoussant toujours a plus tard le formatage de mon mac.. je viens de voir ce matin a ma grande surprise que soundcloud ainsi que l ensemble des sites web dont je n avais pas accès fonctionnent a nouveaux alors que AUCUN changements ni réglages n ont été effectué. hier  encore certaines pages comme facebook répondait de façon extrêmement aléatoire... est ce que je devrais faire des commandes terminal qui me permettrais de situer le problème ? Jespère que ça va rester comme ça...


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Avril 2011)

César B a dit:


> est ce que je devrais faire des commandes terminal qui me permettrais de situer le problème ? Jespère que ça va rester comme ça...



Tu es pour la paix des ménages...


----------

